# Took Francis to the vet



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Poor Francis, hope she feels better soon


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Not a good day for poor Francis. Hope the results are clear and she heals quickly.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you get good news and that her lumps and bumps heal uneventfully.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Have put little Francis in my prayers. I love Bostons - my dear departed Mother had them and they are such fun loving little dogs.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I wish Francis the best. I will keep my fingers crossed for him. I love little Bt’s!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh no, I hope all is well with little Francis!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh No! Prayers that all will be ok!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Happy had a similar scare a few months ago. He seems to have colitis and an odd anal gland. We had bloodwork, xray, and ultrasound. Hopefully, Francis has something similar and nothing serious. Get better soon Francis! 
-XO 
Lucky


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sending hope that all will be well


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh no! I am so sorry! Hopefully the anal gland will feel much better, and I hope the tumor is nothing serious. Did they just stick a needle in and siphon some of the lump out? Was it fatty tumor or liquid that came out? Or am I picturing something totally different than what happened? My in laws dog has a round lump on his belly but he is very old and they don't want to put him through the stress of a surgery at this point in his life.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poor little Francis - I hope she feels better quickly, and that the lump proves easily treatable. What a worrying start to the year for you all.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Poor Francis - I hope she's feeling better and that the tumor is benign or easily treated.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

I hope Francis gets feeling better soon - that’s a lot in one day - and that the aspiration is clean!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Still waiting on biopsy results. The vet took samples from many different places within the lump. That's probably why it bled so much. Boston Terriers are on the list of dog breeds more susceptible to mast cell cancer and the lump looks identical to other mast cell tumors I've seen on the web. This makes me sad. But, then again, if she has to have this lump surgically removed, it's on her chest and really easy to get at.

She's pretty happy today. Right now she's having her afternoon nap. It's too cold to play with her bucket outside, so she'll probably chase her basketball around the house. Crazy Francis. Love that little dog.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

So sorry for your Boston, I hope he is feeling better and that the tumor can be simply sliced off if needed.


----------

